# 2006.1 use flags di default sparite [SOLVED]

## Gremo

mi sono trovato ad effettuare una installazione da zero....e....

tantissimo comode useflag di default che erano presenti nella 2006 sono sparite (vedi gnome, gtk o X). così ci ho messo ancora più tempo ad installarla, dovendo ricompilare il sistema in base alle nuove USE. senza contare numerosi pacchetti che proprio a causa di use non abilitate non si installavano. 

come mai c'è stato questo cambiamento?

sono d'accordo che si dovrebbero "limitare" le use flag, ma se poi si hanno tutti questi problemi....

sarò anche io che sono un noob, ma....Last edited by Gremo on Fri Sep 01, 2006 11:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lavish

 *Gremo wrote:*   

> sarò anche io che sono un noob, ma....

 

Più che altro non sei molto informato evidentemente.

```
blackhole ~ $ ls /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/

desktop  make.defaults  packages  parent  server

blackhole ~ $ grep USE /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop/make.defaults 

# This will be commented and replaced with just STAGE1_USE="unicode" if we do

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

USE="alsa arts avi cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam firefox gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal jpeg kde ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdflib png qt3 qt4 quicktime sdl spell truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode X xml xv"

blackhole ~ $ grep USE /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/make.defaults 

# This will be commented and replaced with just STAGE1_USE="unicode" if we do

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

# These USE flags are what is common between the various sub-profiles.

USE="cups gdbm gpm libg++ nptl nptlonly ppds udev unicode"
```

----------

## Gremo

allora come mai a me non sono abilitate??

----------

## lavish

 *Gremo wrote:*   

> allora come mai a me non sono abilitate??

 

a te non sono abilitate perchè hai linkato al profilo generico (/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1) invece che a quello da desktop (/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop)

----------

## Gremo

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Gremo wrote:*   allora come mai a me non sono abilitate?? 
> 
> a te non sono abilitate perchè hai linkato al profilo generico (/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1) invece che a quello da desktop (/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop)

 

basta che lo cambio con eselect profile list e dopo il numero del profilo?

----------

## lavish

 *Gremo wrote:*   

> basta che lo cambio con eselect profile list e dopo il numero del profilo?

 

Se sei su x86:

```
cd /etc

rm /etc/make.profile

ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop /etc/make.profile
```

----------

## Gremo

tutto risolto con eselect.

chiedo perdono   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

ps. questa cosa del profilo mi è nuova...nella 2006.0 non avevo mai cambiato profilo (cioè avevo sempre saltato quella parte nell'hadbook, e tutto era ok)

----------

## Dece

Uh, questa cosa mi era sfuggita anche a me  :Confused:  mi chiedevo anche io perchè avessero ridotto cosi le use flag

ecco quindi a cosa servivano i profili server e desktop...  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Ecco bene, allora magari cambia titolo al thread, grazie

----------

## Gremo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ecco bene, allora magari cambia titolo al thread, grazie

 

cancello direttamente, tanto non è utili ai fini del forum  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Gremo wrote:*   

> cancello direttamente, tanto non è utili ai fini del forum 

 

Infatti è stato talmente inutile da servire a Dece  :Rolling Eyes: 

Oltre al fatto che ben poche cose sono inutili in un forum, per nostra politica non cancelliamo quasi mai i threads, questo compreso

----------

## Ic3M4n

l'unica cosa che mi da fastidio è leggere dei titoli del genere riguardo ad una cosa in cui gentoo non ha colpa. anzi, i devel si sbattono e predispongono dei profili differenti a seconda dell'utilizzo del pc e vengono ringraziati con delle affermazioni tipo il titolo di questo thread quando l'unico ad aver sbagliato qualcosa sei stato tu nel momento della scelta del profilo. scusa ma a volte purtroppo per me non riesco a stare zitto.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho appena finito una compilazione di uno stage1 e mi sono accorto solo ora di aver lasciato il profilo 2006.1 generico.

Sapevo del profilo 2006.0 server, ma credevo che andasse bene anche quello generico.

Adesso che ho intenzione di cambiare profilo e mettere 2006.1/desktop devo ridare un 

```
emerge -e system
```

  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Inoltre, visto che utilizzo la mia workstation come server per condividere la stampante, e come server LTSP, mi conviene mettere il profilo desktop o server?

Grazie.

----------

## Gremo

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Gremo wrote:*   cancello direttamente, tanto non è utili ai fini del forum  
> 
> Infatti è stato talmente inutile da servire a Dece 
> 
> Oltre al fatto che ben poche cose sono inutili in un forum, per nostra politica non cancelliamo quasi mai i threads, questo compreso

 

in genere cerco di cancellare i thread che hanno già una soluzione (e magari che ho postato con troppa fretta). troppi thread inutili portano lentezza   :Rolling Eyes: 

ma sul forum italiano non c'è la possiblita di cancellare?

----------

## Gremo

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ho appena finito una compilazione di uno stage1 e mi sono accorto solo ora di aver lasciato il profilo 2006.1 generico.
> 
> Sapevo del profilo 2006.0 server, ma credevo che andasse bene anche quello generico.
> 
> Adesso che ho intenzione di cambiare profilo e mettere 2006.1/desktop devo ridare un 
> ...

 

in teoria l'opzione -e serve quando viene cambiata versione di gcc o si cambiano CFLAGS.

se a quanto ho capito il profilo è solo USE flags, allora è necessario solo emerge -upDN world

----------

## fbcyborg

OK grazie, in effetti il cambio di profilo si riduce a quanto descritto quì. Quindi non dev'essere nulla di oneroso....

Comunque, che mi consigli? Desktop o Server???

----------

## Ic3M4n

per quello che devi fare desktop.

comunque puoi vedere da solo la differenza dando un'occhio alle flag use che vengono abilitate/disabilitate.

----------

## lavish

 *Gremo wrote:*   

> in genere cerco di cancellare i thread che hanno già una soluzione (e magari che ho postato con troppa fretta). troppi thread inutili portano lentezza  
> 
> ma sul forum italiano non c'è la possiblita di cancellare?

 

Come hai potuto constatare, non è stato pur nulla un thread inutile  :Wink: 

Comunque, sia nel forum italiano che in quello internazionale, si possono cancellare i propri post solo se in coda non ne seguono altri. In poche parole, si può cancellare un thread solo se si hanno 0 risposte

Riguardo alla scelta del profilo, io mi sono linkato al generico 2006.1 e poi ho specificato le USE che mi servivano in make.conf (non moltissime per la verità) ma soprattutto in /etc/portage/package.use

Questione di gusti ovviamente  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## flashman86

questo 3d, non è stato per niente inutile, io sono passato a gento da circa qualche giorno, arrivando da altre distro, e anche grazie a questo mi sono fatto meglio luce sulla questione delle USE, che tornano veramente comode, dato che le mie intenzioni sono quelle di creare un srv  :Smile: 

thanks

----------

